# Gonna try some Bacon



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

I had bought two of these pork loins. I was going to stuff them, but the wifey said one would be enough. So I am trying a Back Bacon. Been in the fridge since Friday. Here is how it looked before going in. I used Ooompappy recipie.



Rubbed and ready for the big chill



Going to throw it on the smoke later tonight or first thing in the am. Check back.
;.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 20, 2006)

(anxiously waiting for results...and a sample)


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, don't forget us buddy.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2006)

I made some a few weeks ago with the same recipe, that was some good stuff  =P~ 
Still got some in the fridge show some pics when you get it done =P~
Pappy was right about the cornmeal, it really added some crusty brown bits in the fry pan :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Yup yup yup...got that and the maple syrup ready for the morning :razz: 
;.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Just re started the fire and got this on at about 5am



.


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking good so far. :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, holding steady at 165*, using austrailian pine and will finish it up with a lil bit o red oak. :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

out at about 2pm drizzled in syrup and corn meal











Fried up in a samitch!= Happy kids!



Had too much wood on so I decided to throw a bird on for dinner


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

dude, you have your own bar with a tv and an electric train set?  NFW!
sucks to be me.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah but if ya notice it is all out on the porch.The Queen bee willonly let me have the Hornets nest outside! See no likey cigar smoke! This is what I will be sleeping in if I don't behave.



It is almost finished. Trying to figure out how to put the BBQ in the Galley


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2006)

Holy plywood trailer, Batman!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, reminds me of a little Scotty camper we had when I was growing up, not much bigger than that.  Slept a family of 5 till I got about 8 or 9 years old and had to sleep in the station wagon!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

It was a fun lil project for me and the boys. It has a coleman gas stove in the back and sleeps the 3 of us comfortably. I am sure we will outgrow it soon enough. Only cost about $900 to make out of a 4x8 harbor freight trailer and a bunch of oak plywood. it only weighs about 800 lbs so it can be towed with the Healey


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry bout that, back to food. Made some cornbread for dinner tonite!



I had a big can of the corn meal left over from the bacon cook  so I thought I might give it a try.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

chickens done. Time to eat. Have a good evening Yall!



:.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey GH, did you do that chicken in the toaster oven in the pic?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Man you got all the toys  :!: 
No fair  :tant:

Hey Hornet my bike would go with your camper.






Bacon looked deeeelishios =P~


----------



## Griff (Mar 21, 2006)

Geez, hope you guys get your trailer and bike sprayed for termites.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Geez, hope you guys get your trailer and bike sprayed for termites.
> 
> Griff


The problem is the splinters from the seat


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Puff as funny as that looks it would most likely give a faily good ride. With that springer front end and all! Lets see...Knucklehead~Panhead~Flathead~Shovelhead~and now Hammerhead! =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey GH, did you do that chicken in the toaster oven in the pic?


I HATE that stupid toaster oven. The wifey had to have it. I said all I need is a toaster to toast bread. She brought home that pos and keeps it on the counter just to mess with me! I told her it doesn't toast worth a crap and I have a perfectly good oven/stove combo already!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

That bird looks awesome GH!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 22, 2006)

This is Breakfast today. I am wishing I had saved a bit of the cornbread to go with this, but it was all gone!



;.


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

You need some grits. 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> You need some grits. 8-[


Really-really poor planning on my part! None at the house.
:.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2006)

looks good though!!


----------

